# Jeep 7 foot plow for sale in Massachusetts 3 years old Meyer



## onawa

Just in case anybodys interested.

This is the link 
http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/pts/994282059.html

plow blade meyer off jeep wrangler - $500 (abington)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-01-15, 3:58PM EST

I have the meyer 7' FOOT blade, controler, wiring harness, 
(frame, headlights and pump destroyed in crash) 
it will fit 1987-1995 YJ unsure if it will fit new i dont have time to research it but meyers is very modualar so most parts are interchangable 
This is only 3 seasons young !!! get it now before I change my mind!!! 
I just crashed my 1995 jeep, which this blade was used for, my loss your gain! <brim not buying a jeep anytime soon ( unfortunatly) but i dont want the blade to go waste. 
I have had at least 15 calls on this... please read the ad again! and then please call me if your still interested! 
call rich 781.983.4565 cash talks!! I will take down the posting when I have cash in hand. I have great luck buying and selling some stuff here, as needed and we are all aware of the "I want it people" who never show. So if you reading this it is still available. Thanks I hope to hear from you! Have a great DAY!

Location: abington 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------

